# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Οθόνη Η/Υ > [Οθόνη LG] Προβλημα οθονης/μονιτορ LG  flatron m198wa bz

## babisr6

Καλησπερα σε ολους .
Πανω κατω το προβλημα που ρωτανε οι περισσοτεροι στο φορουμ, μαυρη οθονη.
Λοιπον η οθονη που εχω μου βγαζει μαυρη εικονα αλλα εχει ηχο το φωτακι αναβει κανονικα μπλε,την ανοιξα και ειχε 4 σκασμενους πυκνωτες πανω στη πλακετα τροφοδοσιας τους οποιους αλλαξα(2χ1000μF 150C 16v kai 2x680μF 105C 25V τους δυο τελευταιους τους αλλαξα με 35v απο τι ξερω δεν παιζει ρολο απλα τ αναφερω.Δεν αλλαξα τον εναν που ειναι μονο του.
Την δοκιμασα σαν τηλεοραση οποτε εχω ηχο αλλα καθολου εικονα.
οποτε οποιος μπορει να βοηθησει θα ειμαι ευγνωμων.

----------


## kostas stathopoulos

Ανάψε την οθόνη και δες με έναν φακό αν αχνοφαίνεται τίποτα.Σε περίπτωση που ισχύει τότε πας για αλλαγή inverter.

----------


## babisr6

Καλημερα φιλε Κωστα,οντως το δοκιμασα και ισα ισα αχνοφαινεται ,οποτε εχεις δικιο.το θεμα ειναι να βρω που ακριβως βρισκεται το inverter klp.Ευχαριστω πολυ αν γνωριζεις περιπου ποσο κοστιζει και ενα καλο μαγαζι να το προμηθευτω.

----------


## babisr6

Λοιπον κοιταξα και τις δυο πλακετες και στις δυο βρηκα δυο εξαρτηματα με σημαδι καμεννου οποιος μπορει να εξηγησει τι ειναι το καθενα και αν παιζει αυτο το ρολο για το προβλημα ανεβασα και δυο ακομα εικονες με τα δυο εξαρτηματαDSCN0005.jpgDSCN0003.jpg

----------


## georged30

> Λοιπον κοιταξα και τις δυο πλακετες και στις δυο βρηκα δυο εξαρτηματα με σημαδι καμεννου οποιος μπορει να εξηγησει τι ειναι το καθενα και  αν παιζει αυτο το ρολο για το προβλημα ανεβασα και δυο ακομα εικονες με τα δυο εξαρτηματαDSCN0005.jpgDSCN0003.jpg


Απο τη στιγμη που εχεις εικονα δεν φταιει η πλακετα στην πρωτη φωτο αλλα η μιση πλακετα απο την δευτερη φωτο που ειναι ο inverter της οθονης οποτε εχεις δυο επιλογες η επισκευαζεις την πλακετα η την αντικαθιστας με καινουργια.

----------


## babisr6

Φιλε Γιωργο ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια αυτο που εχω σημειωση στην εικονα ειναι το inverter?

----------


## babisr6

Φιλε Γιωργο ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια αλλα αυτο που εχω σημειωσει στιν εικονα ειναι το inverter της οθονης?

----------


## kostas stathopoulos

μπορείς να ψάξεις στο e-bay αλλά από τιμές δεν ξέρω τι παίζει.Α και προσοχή στις απομιμήσεις αν πάρει από το e-bay

----------


## georged30

> Φιλε Γιωργο ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια αλλα αυτο που εχω σημειωσει στιν εικονα ειναι το inverter της οθονης?


Αυτο που εχεις σημειωσει ειναι ενα εξαρτημα του inverter αν οντως ειναι καμενο κατι αλλο το ζορισε και καηκε οποτε ψαξε καλα τα εξαρτηματα τριγυρω και κυριως τους πυκνωτες
.DSCN0192.jpgΤο κοματι που εχω κυκλωσει στην φωτο ειναι ο inverter.

----------


## babisr6

Ευχαριστω και παλι απο οτι καταλαβα εχει θεμα,θα δω και αν τα καταφερω θα στειλω να πω αν επεζησε η οχι η πλακετα

----------


## JOUN

> .Συνημμένο Αρχείο 35378Το κοματι που εχω κυκλωσει στην φωτο ειναι ο inverter.


Eκτος τις δυο διοδους δεξια που ειναι για τα 5 και τα 12V και το κομματι αριστερα που ειναι η εισοδος των 230..

----------


## nick007

Γνωμη μου ειναι να αλλαξεις ολους τους ηλεκτρολυτηκους πυκνωτες στην πλακετα PSU (και αυτους που φαινονται καλοι)......και θα με θυμηθει φιλε!....αν παλι τσιφος δες τους με/τες του inverter.

----------


## hliasaaa

Στο e-bay θα βρής την πλακέτα ολόκληρη καινούργια κάνει περίπου 25 ευρώ και σε 15 ημέρες θα την έχεις.....

----------

